# if anybody needs cheao thermometers....



## jetsmart1 (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.tesco.com/direct/3-in-1-...ter/551-6432.prd?pageLevel=sku&skuId=551-6432

Dont know if anyone has used these but i thought id share as they seem pretty good with in and out temp (one probe and one built in sensor) 


i know theres the ones on ebay similar but i prefer the look of these and they are near exact same as lucky rep ones except lucky rep has 2 external probes rather than one in one out, but then these are 1/4 the price.

ive just ordered quite a few as i use one at each end of my vivs anyway ( i prefer to see both my temps at same time) 

If anyone is interested enough ill pop a little review up when they arrive

peace


----------

